# where is my horn?



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

i own a 1986 non turbo, my horn wont blow relay and fuse are good but cant find acutual,physical horn, where is it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

behind the bumper


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

melvwilsracing said:


> i own a 1986 non turbo, my horn wont blow relay and fuse are good but cant find acutual,physical horn, where is it?


Hey man, 

Your '86 300ZX has two horn assemblies that are located behind the front bumper, near each respective headlight. 

For a more tangible reference point, the horn assemblies are displayed as ref #26310 and #26330 in the diagram below:










*diagram courtesy of nissanpartszone.com; all rights reserved


----------



## melvwilsracing (Aug 5, 2011)

thanks for the diagram!!!


----------

